# Beware of dogs



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Recently my rating plunged from 4.95 to 4.59!
Later I found out it's because of the free riders! Lyft is giving out free rides. Those @**holes took the free rides and left driver with no tip but low ratings!
The good pax who take lyft exclusively always tip! But too few of them around!


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

Posted by the cat in the avatar pic?


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Are u deactivated?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin7889 said:


> Are u deactivated?


Not yet. Don't know how serious is lyft about ratings! I guess it's like uber. I'd been at 4.3x for weeks without any problem from uber.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow that's weird


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin7889 said:


> Wow that's weird


Neither uber nor lyft can afford to lose drivers! They would get rid of the rating system if all drivers were no longer giving a shit about ratings!
Actually uber sent me an email that I'm no longer a VIP while my rating reached 4.7 from 4.3. I missed my bad vip status!


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's not the pax with the free rides, you are doing something wrong I'm sure. Probably navigation.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> It's not the pax with the free rides, you are doing something wrong I'm sure. Probably navigation.


I use garmin which is pretty good.
I got low ratings on uber because I drove surge only. But seldom see a prime time trip with lyft! Anyway I'm done with lyft for now as I got the sign on bonus for completing 40 rides.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Lyft uses a smaller sample for your running rate. It's like 100 rides. Uber is 500 . You will have a bad day NYE for the few trips I got killed my rating. Popped it back upto 4.91 from 4.81 took about 30 rides.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I use garmin which is pretty good.
> I got low ratings on uber because I drove surge only. But seldom see a prime time trip with lyft! Anyway I'm done with lyft for now as I got the sign on bonus for completing 40 rides.


Top drivers don't use a external GPS, they just use their phone's Google Maps or Waze. By using a old school GPS, the riders probably feel like you're not smart enough to use your phone's GPS


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

ADX said:


> Top drivers don't use a external GPS, they just use their phone's Google Maps or Waze. By using a old school GPS, the riders probably feel like you're not smart enough to use your phone's GPS


I think my garmin with lifetime map upgrade is better than the phone gps! The drawback is that I have to ask the pax the actual address if they just put like a restaurant name. Seldom got problems with pax about that but one women who refused to give me the address with a rude tongue. Kicked her out! My car, my rules!


----------



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

I haven't seen any rating slump since they started giving out free rides. Has to be something you're doing man.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I think my garmin with lifetime map upgrade is better than the phone gps! The drawback is that I have to ask the pax the actual address if they just put like a restaurant name. Seldom got problems with pax about that but one women who refused to give me the address with a rude tongue. Kicked her out! My car, my rules!


I'm imagining pax get annoyed if they enter a destination on the phone and you ask them again to enter in your GPS.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I think my garmin with lifetime map upgrade is better than the phone gps! The drawback is that I have to ask the pax the actual address if they just put like a restaurant name. Seldom got problems with pax about that but one women who refused to give me the address with a rude tongue. Kicked her out! My car, my rules!


I think I know why you're getting slapped around by the rating system. 
And it's not free rides, it's passengers rolling their eyes while they pay you to fiddle with your Garmin on their dime.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yup. no need to use another GPS. Just look at that for street names and such but #1 complaint from riders is Navigation.
I'm sure they don't like when your using something else. Also why would you quit lyft when the rates are higher now and demand is there?
Just plain stupidity....


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Yup. no need to use another GPS. Just look at that for street names and such but #1 complaint from riders is Navigation.
> I'm sure they don't like when your using something else. Also why would you quit lyft when the rates are higher now and demand is there?
> Just plain stupidity....


Plain stupidity is driving at $1.1/mile unless you have a fully depreciated car! I won't drive my 2012 with 35xxx miles under normal rates!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

You guys got too intimidated by the rating system!
I'll kick out anyone who dare to say "I don't like your garmin". So far only one! 
Again, your car, your rules!
For example, sometimes I got pax who just finished smoking before entering my car. I don't like the heavy cigarette smell. So I always light one myself while asking them "you don't mind right". I would never smoke in somebody else's car but my car, my rules!


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I think my garmin with lifetime map upgrade is better than the phone gps! The drawback is that I have to ask the pax the actual address if they just put like a restaurant name. Seldom got problems with pax about that but one women who refused to give me the address with a rude tongue. Kicked her out! My car, my rules!


Google maps is updated instantly. And it automatically starts directing, saving the passenger 30seconds. Not only that Google has better traffic and accident notification/ indications. The days of Garmin/ Magellan and other GPS brands are coming to an end.


----------



## yosemite sam1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Uberpa, if you want better ratings and better tips, you have to imagine yourself as the passenger and figure out how you would want to be treated. I understand "your car, Your rules", but this really doesn't apply to your customers. I wouldn't let someone smoke or do anything in my car to dirty or degrade it, but as a driver, they are my customer, and I am there to provide a service to them. By some peoples standard, I may be too nice or go too far, but in any business, to get the most our of your customers (ratings and tips) you have to cater to them and not have an attitude like they owe you something. Remember, without the customers, we wouldn't have any business.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

yosemite sam1 said:


> Uberpa, if you want better ratings and better tips, you have to imagine yourself as the passenger and figure out how you would want to be treated. I understand "your car, Your rules", but this really doesn't apply to your customers. I wouldn't let someone smoke or do anything in my car to dirty or degrade it, but as a driver, they are my customer, and I am there to provide a service to them. By some peoples standard, I may be too nice or go too far, but in any business, to get the most our of your customers (ratings and tips) you have to cater to them and not have an attitude like they owe you something. Remember, without the customers, we wouldn't have any business.


Thanks for the advice. Actually I've been nice to most pax. Only treat someone like a b!tch if he/she acts like one! 
Believe or not, most of my tips from uber pax were on 3x plus surge trips. And they were at least 5s instead of 1s and 2s from lyft pax.
And remember, no hookers, no pimp!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

uberpa said:


> You guys got too intimidated by the rating system!
> I'll kick out anyone who dare to say "I don't like your garmin". So far only one!
> Again, your car, your rules!
> For example, sometimes I got pax who just finished smoking before entering my car. I don't like the heavy cigarette smell. So I always light one myself while asking them "you don't mind right". I would never smoke in somebody else's car but my car, my rules!


I think you'll feel differently when you get deactivated on both platforms for low ratings.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I think you'll feel differently when you get deactivated on both platforms for low ratings.











FYI, at that time, I just wanted to see where the demands were from.
Now, I'm at 4.7x. Also have a 80% plus acceptance rate weekly.


----------



## waltherppk (Jan 2, 2016)

uberpa said:


> You guys got too intimidated by the rating system!
> I'll kick out anyone who dare to say "I don't like your garmin". So far only one!
> Again, your car, your rules!
> For example, sometimes I got pax who just finished smoking before entering my car. I don't like the heavy cigarette smell. So I always light one myself while asking them "you don't mind right". I would never smoke in somebody else's car but my car, my rules!


now I see why you're getting slapped around on the rating.....you don't have much of a service attitude... and I'm sure most pax don't like getting into a car that smells like the cigarette you just smoked to get back at the passenger there previously........you hear about cutting off your nose to spite your face??


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

waltherppk said:


> now I see why you're getting slapped around on the rating.....you don't have much of a service attitude... and I'm sure most pax don't like getting into a car that smells like the cigarette you just smoked to get back at the passenger there previously........you hear about cutting off your nose to spite your face??


Those happened on uber platform. Haven't got a chance to do it on lyft yet as I only got 40 trips completed.
If you smoke, you know you want one when you smell it from somebody else. Btw, it's an excuse to open windows to let the smell from the pax out of my car when it's under 32 outside.
What would you do? Keep the windows closed while enjoying the cig smell from the pax? Not for me!
And I always offer one when the pax is female. My cigarettes are from Sweden with charcoal filters. Haven't got a tip from the cig yet but definitely 5*s on those trips!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Those happened on uber platform. Haven't got a chance to do it on lyft yet as I only got 40 trips completed.
> If you smoke, you know you want one when you smell it from somebody else. Btw, it's an excuse to open windows to let the smell from the pax out of my car when it's under 32 outside.
> What would you do? Keep the windows closed while enjoying the cig smell from the pax? Not for me!
> And I always offer one when the pax is female. My cigarettes are from Sweden with charcoal filters. Haven't got a tip from the cig yet but definitely 5*s on those trips!


Just came to me, there's a 3.x surge trip got me $70 plus $10 tip from a couple. The lady's a smoker but not the husband. I gave her a whole pack as I always keep an extra pack in my central console after the husband handed me the $10 tip.


----------



## waltherppk (Jan 2, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Those happened on uber platform. Haven't got a chance to do it on lyft yet as I only got 40 trips completed.
> If you smoke, you know you want one when you smell it from somebody else. Btw, it's an excuse to open windows to let the smell from the pax out of my car when it's under 32 outside.
> What would you do? Keep the windows closed while enjoying the cig smell from the pax? Not for me!
> And I always offer one when the pax is female. My cigarettes are from Sweden with charcoal filters. Haven't got a tip from the cig yet but definitely 5*s on those trips!


What do I do?? There are many times when someone gets in the car just after a smoke. When they leave, I open the windows and use the air freshener cube that goes on the A/C vent in the car to freshen things up. Of course it's easier to do that in Tampa, lol. I would submit you get far more low ratings from non-smokers (who vastly outnumber smokers) than you benefit from smokers who appreciate a smoke. Uggggh, nothing worse than a car with cigarette smoke...


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

waltherppk said:


> What do I do?? There are many times when someone gets in the car just after a smoke. When they leave, I open the windows and use the air freshener cube that goes on the A/C vent in the car to freshen things up. Of course it's easier to do that in Tampa, lol. I would submit you get far more low ratings from non-smokers (who vastly outnumber smokers) than you benefit from smokers who appreciate a smoke. Uggggh, nothing worse than a car with cigarette smoke...


65 cents/mile in Tampa! You kidding me!
I ain't giving a shit about ratings here as we get $1.10/mile and 1.75/mile in PA, 1.5/mile in DE, 85cents/mile in NJ.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

waltherppk said:


> What do I do?? There are many times when someone gets in the car just after a smoke. When they leave, I open the windows and use the air freshener cube that goes on the A/C vent in the car to freshen things up. Of course it's easier to do that in Tampa, lol. I would submit you get far more low ratings from non-smokers (who vastly outnumber smokers) than you benefit from smokers who appreciate a smoke. Uggggh, nothing worse than a car with cigarette smoke...


I'd let every pax know "tip is required" before they enter my car if I were driving at 65cents/mile!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

driving312 said:


> Posted by the cat in the avatar pic?


Don't question the cat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yosemite sam1 said:


> Uberpa, if you want better ratings and better tips, you have to imagine yourself as the passenger and figure out how you would want to be treated. I understand "your car, Your rules", but this really doesn't apply to your customers. I wouldn't let someone smoke or do anything in my car to dirty or degrade it, but as a driver, they are my customer, and I am there to provide a service to them. By some peoples standard, I may be too nice or go too far, but in any business, to get the most our of your customers (ratings and tips) you have to cater to them and not have an attitude like they owe you something. Remember, without the customers, we wouldn't have any business.


If it's a long trip they can smoke, windows down. 
Fabreeze and Ozium can make dead body's smell new car fresh.


----------

